# Greetings from Waco



## Robert Marshall (Feb 15, 2009)

Greetings Brethren,
  My name is Robert and I'm currently an EA at Waco 92. I was entered last month and plan to be raised this year. However, as they say, "If you want to make God laugh, plan something."  Gentlemen, I'm likely the youngest on the forum and one of the youngest in the Fraternity. As such, it pains me to realize that there seems to be fewer and fewer men finding their ways to our organization. Maybe, we're just in a recession.  Look forward to participating here at the board, and hope to strengthen some friendships while here. I say strengthen because the friendships are already formed.

Fraternally, 
  Robert


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome Brother! It's an honor to have you. You are correct that out numbers are dwindling, however I feel Freemasonry will soon to be on the uptick.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome to Masons of Texas!

I'm glad that you are here with us!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcom brother, nice to have you on the forum.


----------



## Joey (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forums Brother Robert. We are very glad to have you join us!


----------



## Robert Marshall (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks gentlemen for the warm welcome. I'm very glad to be here.


----------



## RJS (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome Brother Robert,
You've knocked upon the door and it was opened. Continue you're path and you will be quite pleased with your decision, as we are to have you with us.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome Brother Robert,
 We look forward to your input and hope that you will voice your thoughts and ideas here on these boards. Our fraternaty may be in a recession concerning our numbers but I assure you our hearts are all full of masonry. You will find many hours of delightful discussion here. 
 Good luck on receiving the remainder of your degrees this year.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you all, very much.


----------



## TCShelton (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Feb 19, 2009)

Robert, 
Im a member of Fidelis Lodge 1127 that meets in the Lee Lockwood building on Waco Drive. If you ever want to grab a bite or need help with your work, give me a shout. I believe my mentor worked in your EA degree.
Tim


----------



## Robert Marshall (Feb 19, 2009)

What a gracious offer. Thank you brother, and you can expect to hear from me soon.


----------

